# NCAA 1st Round Game Thread (Thursday)



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Tuesday:*
Play-In Game:
7:30 ET: Alabama State (22-9) vs. Morehead State (19-15)

*Thursday:*
South Region:
12:20 ET: (8) LSU (26-7) vs. (9) Butler (26-5)
02:50 ET: (1) UNC (28-4) vs. (16) Radford (21-11)
07:10 ET: (7) Clemson (23-8) vs. (10) Michigan (20-13)
07:25 ET: (4) Gonzaga (26-5) vs. (13) Akron (23-12)
09:40 ET: (2) Oklahoma (27-5) vs. (15) Morgan State (23-11)
09:55 ET: (5) Illinois (24-9) vs. (12) Western Kentucky (24-8)

West Region:
12:25 ET: (2) Memphis (31-3) vs. (15) CSU Northridge (17-13)
12:30 ET: (8) BYU (25-7) vs. (9) Texas A&M (23-9)
02:30 ET: (5) Purdue (25-9) vs. (12) Northern Iowa (23-10)
02:55 ET: (7) California (22-10) vs. (10) Maryland (20-13)
03:00 ET: (1) Connecticut (27-4) vs. (16) Chattanooga (18-16)
04:55 ET: (4) Washington (25-8) vs. (13) Mississippi St (23-12)

East Region:
07:10 ET: (7) Texas (22-11) vs. (10) Minnesota (22-10)
07:20 ET: (3) Villanova (26-7) vs. (14) American (24-7)
09:40 ET: (2) Duke (28-6) vs. (15) Binghamton (23-8)
09:50 ET: (6) UCLA (25-8) vs. (11) VCU (24-9)

NCAA.com Watch Live


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Damn first game of the day...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I want Morehead State to win and I dont even know why.. either way they get to play the play-in game.. lol


----------



## Full Effect (Dec 12, 2004)

BYU (25-7) vs. (9) Texas A&M (23-9) good game. (7) California (22-10) vs. (10) Maryland (20-13) upset. (5) Illinois (24-9) vs. (12) Western Kentucky (24-8) tuff call.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Who the hell is Chief Kickingstallionsims on Alabama St? LMAO

http://rivals.yahoo.com/ncaa/basketball/players/39030


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

So who's ready for these games? I'm not really looking forward to the 1st ones until Purdue plays..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Fwiw, Chester Frazier is OFFICIALLY out for Illinois.. just means Calvin Brock and Jeff Jordan (Article 2) will have to step up again like the past couple games..



> Jordan played 16 minutes against Michigan and a career-high 18 against Purdue. Illinois lost to Purdue by 10 points, but the Illini outscored the Boilermakers by 10 in the time Jordan was on the floor.
> 
> Despite his lack of size, Jordan is sometimes asked to defend the top opposing perimeter player for short spurts and is considered one of the team's "energy'' players.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Games Of The Day

LSU - Butler - should be a close game down the stretch even though the game itself might not be that interesting
California - Maryland - Vasquez vs Randle: great match up that some don't know about(especially Randle is extremely underrated)
Clemson - Michigan - Michigan has played pretty well in some big games this season, will be interesting to see their first tournament game under Beilein
UCLA - VCU - I think this is going to be an amazing cap for the night with Eric Maynor JUST coming up short and UCLA moving on...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I am excited to a degree. Watching the NIT games really made me appreciate the NCAA's. The NIT games are like the bowl games, meaningless.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

HKF said:


> I am excited to a degree. Watching the NIT games really made me appreciate the NCAA's. The NIT games are like the bowl games, meaningless.


I dunno man I was pretty excited to see this NIT field for once. They have a lot of star power in the NIT this year. In fact some might say that more NBA talent is playing in the NIT than the NCAA. Or at least equal.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

LSU/Butler to open the day? Should be a great day of games today.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> I dunno man I was pretty excited to see this NIT field for once. They have a lot of star power in the NIT this year. In fact some might say that more NBA talent is playing in the NIT than the NCAA. Or at least equal.


I don't agree with that, the NIT has Monroe, Meeks, Patterson, Mills, Curry, McClinton, Calathes, Hudson and Monroe. Certainly not bad and a lot of talent compared to a ten year NIT average, but there is still far and away more NBA talent in the NCAA tourney, at the top and a lot more depth.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

I love this.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

And here we go.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

croco said:


> I don't agree with that, the NIT has Monroe, Meeks, Patterson, Mills, Curry, McClinton, Calathes, Hudson and Monroe. Certainly not bad and a lot of talent compared to a ten year NIT average, but there is still far and away more NBA talent in the NCAA tourney, at the top and a lot more depth.


I dunno. I'd take those NIT guys before your NCAA team. Who ya got?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Is it just me or are the stands really empty for this game?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I got a shrimp Po'Boy, an Abita Rootbeer, and Im faded...lets get this party started...


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Spencer off to a great start for LSU.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Geaux Tigers said:


> I got a shrimp Po'Boy, an Abita Rootbeer, and Im faded...lets get this party started...


9-0 in favor of your Tigers.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

LSU is hot.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

bball2223 said:


> Is it just me or are the stands really empty for this game?


I was going to post the same thing, not even close to being filled right now.

What a start for LSU, they are looking a lot sharper and more aggressive.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I'm getting Northridge and Memphis now. Memphis should rock them.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

croco said:


> I was going to post the same thing, not even close to being filled right now.
> 
> What a start for LSU, they are looking a lot sharper and more aggressive.


It's gonna be filled by half-time. Most of the tickets bought by North Carolina fans.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Watching Memphis/Northridge on MMOD.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Bo Spencer is 350% better than I thought he would be...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Reminder, you can watch all games live at http://mmod.ncaa.com/, also available in HQ


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Northridge wins the tip and scores. 2-0 Matadors.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Northridge up 5 early.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

7-2 Northridge is ahead.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Doneal Mack sucks seriously.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Man Thornton you gotta make those bunnies.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It would be awesome if Northridge pulled off the ridiculous upset - I know quite a bit of people that go there. It would be pretty call (albeit, would totally **** up my bracket). But I would just love to see an upset of that caliber. Too bad it won't happen.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Northridge is getting to the line a ton early on.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

They don't seem to have any trouble getting out of the press.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Marcus Thornton has super quick feet and hands.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

A&M up 11-3 on BYU.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

LSU has missed 3 easy bunnies that I have counted so far. You gotta finish those easy shots.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Memphis has seven team fouls before the 10 minute mark and Dozier and Evans with two apiece.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Memphis is scaring me.... they dont look very poised and Tyreke Evans/Dozier are already in foul trouble. :uhoh:


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

My calc class did a bracket thing and winner gets 50 extra credit points. You were partnered up and the grl I got paired with wanted to pick Memphis. Damn they better not go out in the first round.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Memphis will be fine they are just playing down to Northridge right now. Its only a matter of time before they pull away.

Although I dont know what in the world I was thinking picking Butler over LSU after watching the first few minutes.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

****, I had BYU beating A&M in my bracket - things not looking good in that end so far.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

BYU hasn't won a tournament game since like 92. I couldn't pick them. They just don't win in the tournament anymore.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

LSU has truly blown their opportunity to assert dominance over Butler.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

HKF said:


> LSU has truly blown their opportunity to assert dominance over Butler.


Still Butler looks like they are going to need a TON of Treys to even have a prayer in this game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Robert Sallie has 17 points. He's their only shooter. Craziness. If only Northridge could make free throws. Blowing front ends of one and ones.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Marcus Thornton is going to be printing money at the line in this game...


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Matt Howard is a very good player.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

LSU should be winning by at least 15 points. They have left too many points on the board.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Doneal Mack has missed like 4 straight wide open 3's. It's unbelievable how bad this guy is.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Hayward with a 3 to end the half. 35-29 LSU at the half.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Memphis isn't a good offensive team in the halfcourt.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Memphis up by 3 at the half.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Northridge should be winning this game. They have made so many unforced mistakes.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Jim Calhoun has been taken to the hospital and is going to miss the game :|


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Interesting that this comes out after the damn picks were made. Good grief. Hope he will be alright.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

croco said:


> Jim Calhoun has been taken to the hospital and is going to miss the game :|


It must be serious for him to miss a Tourney game...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jim Calhoun won't be coaching the UCONN game tonight.

Memphis' bench has outscored CSUN's 20-4.

Only reason BYU isn't down by more is that they're hitting their 3-point shots (6/9).


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Hopefully Calhoun gets better.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Lol I just read your post about the Calc class idea, bball223.

WTF didn't my calc classes do that?

You should've made a deal with the girl that if Memphis didn't win, she had to buy you dinner.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

OMG did anyone else see the LSU dance team girls abs? Wow...Tivo that if you have the capability to do so


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Tasmin Mitchell travels more than anyone in America :lol:


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

:lol: apelman I will actually bring that up next time I'm not sick and able to go to school. 



Butler needs to get Howard a touch everytime down the floor.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

CBS pisses me off every year. Amazing that the game is constantly buffering but the commercials are crystal clear. LOL


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Chris Johnson has such a nice stroke. He needs to get in the weight room and get stronger and bigger and then he can have a home in the NBA.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Butler making the run...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

LSU needs to wake up again


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Nice to see LSU waste their great first half play so fast. What the hell?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

It's scary to think Butler starts 4 underclassmen and are as good as they are. I think in two years it wouldn't be out of the question to consider this team a final 4 contender.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

bball2223 said:


> It's scary to think Butler starts 4 underclassmen and are as good as they are. I think in two years it wouldn't be out of the question to consider this team a final 4 contender.


I like your style


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Northridge is balling.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

these video pop ups are really annoying on here


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

bball2223 said:


> It's scary to think Butler starts 4 underclassmen and are as good as they are. I think in two years it wouldn't be out of the question to consider this team a final 4 contender.


They need size before they can be considered anywhere near there.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

LSU starting to knock down some outside shots.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Your Answer said:


> They need size before they can be considered anywhere near there.


They have a good backcourt and Matt Howard is one of the best post players in the country. I'm not saying their a lock but they have the pieces to get a run going within the next couple of years in the NCAA's.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Calipari cracks me up.

Every year his teams are careless. He recruits the greatest athletes sure. But, his teams turnover the ball way too much and can't hit a free throw to save their life. First Darius Washington blows a chance to make the NCAA's then they lose in the Finals last year because they blow free throws. 

The list of players who he has who fail in the NBA who are highly regarded continues to grow.

Loe Roe, Dejaun Wagner, Darius Washington, Rodney Carney, Shawne Williams. . .


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Northridge's point guard Hill is throwing some terrific passes.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Northridge with the lead.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> I dunno. I'd take those NIT guys before your NCAA team. Who ya got?


Totally missed this, anyway the team:

Griffin, Warren, Lawson, Damion James, Blair, Harden, Hill, Thabeet, Teague, James Johnson, Clark, Terrence Williams, Turner, Henderson, Flynn, Holiday, Tyler Smith, *Marcus Thornton*, McNeal, Maynor, Aldrich, Ed Davis, Varnado


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> Calipari cracks me up.
> 
> Every year his teams are careless. He recruits the greatest athletes sure. But, his teams turnover the ball way too much and can't hit a free throw to save their life. First Darius Washington blows a chance to make the NCAA's then they lose in the Finals last year because they blow free throws.
> 
> ...


Calipari in Conference USA is a perfect match. He recruits a few long athletic high energy guys each year and goes on impressive conference win runs and conference tourney championships. He gets into the tournament each year highly seeded due to his "impressive" win streak and five star recruits and loses based on fundamentals and poor coaching.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

wow HKF wasn't kidding, Doneal Mack is ***. Northridge by 3.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Memphis is not keeping their eyes open. Losing their man and Markus Hill is carving them up. Calipari has to take Mack out of the game. He is just bricklaying out there.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HKF said:


> Northridge's point guard Hill is throwing some terrific passes.


:yes: that find before the timeout was beautiful.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

By the way, if Calhoun is really out for the entire weekend (with one of the writers of CBS is reporting), then Texas A&M will probably beat them. I just don't see the team responding well to this.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

hahaha... Evans and Dozier both in foul trouble. Keep attacking!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Where would Memphis be without Robert Sallie?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Northridge came to play. Big shot.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

thatsnotgross said:


> hahaha... Evans and Dozier both in foul trouble. Keep attacking!


Geez man I haven't seen you around in a minute, good to see you back.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Northridge needs just go with the Box and 1. If Sallie isn't hitting shots, Memphis looks done.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Tied at 55.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Sallie just looks amazing stroking the ball right now. They would prolly be out of the tourney already if it wasnt for him.

As good of a team Memphis is defensively they are really play like Donkeys at that end of the court.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Northridge surprising a lot of people right now - wow.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Thornton is hurt.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Turnover Memphis.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Rodrigue Melz. Big 3.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Northridge is shooting lights out.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I can understand why Memphis would struggle offensively, but it's really been their defense in this game. They can't feed off of the energy they create by forcing turnovers.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Must have been minor as he is back out there now.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Northridge up 6 with 10 minutes left. Timeout Calipari.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I love it when Calipari is dejected, disparaged and disheartened.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Lets go Matadors!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

croco said:


> Totally missed this, anyway the team:
> 
> Griffin, Warren, Lawson, Damion James, Blair, Harden, Hill, Thabeet, Teague, James Johnson, Clark, Terrence Williams, Turner, Henderson, Flynn, Holiday, Tyler Smith, *Marcus Thornton*, McNeal, Maynor, Aldrich, Ed Davis, Varnado


Talor Battle, Luke Harangody, Jack McClinton, Nick Calathes, Alex Tyus, Kenny Kadji, Eloy Vargas, Lacedarius Dunn, Jodie Meeks, Pattrick Patterson, Stephen Curry, Greg Monroe, Paddy Mills.

Your team wins but I'd still take my team and coach them and win against your team with you as a coach. :nah:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

CSUN up 6!


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

hahaha, Calipari! 

Dear John Wall.... this is your future team


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Why are they not box and 1 Sallie?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

So are Kentucky fans going to claim someone else as Gillispies replacement if Memphis loses this game?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Did you see Hill? Oh wow.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sallie is 8/13 from 3-point range.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Texas A&M is destroying BYU as I expected. They are frauds yet again.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Sallie is playing lights out, his previous season high was 13 points.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Talor Battle, Luke Harangody, Jack McClinton, Nick Calathes, Alex Tyus, Kenny Kadji, Eloy Vargas, Lacedarius Dunn, Jodie Meeks, Pattrick Patterson, Stephen Curry, Greg Monroe, Paddy Mills.
> 
> Your team wins but I'd still take my team and coach them and win against your team with you as a coach. :nah:


I wouldn't be worried about that matchup. You can't beat a team with LSU alumni on it  Also, I would hire Lolo Jones as an assistant and you'd be too busy staring at her.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Thornton with a huge 3.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

bball2223 said:


> Geez man I haven't seen you around in a minute, good to see you back.


Yeah, i've been busy. No matter how busy I am, I will always set some time for the greatest month of the year. 

Now Taggert has 3. Keep ATTACKING. Do not stop. The more I watch Evans, I'm hoping he stays in because he is making some stupid shots and turnovers.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Roburt Sallie - 10/15 shooting, 29 points
Rest of Memphis - 12/34, 34 points


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

thatsnotgross said:


> Yeah, i've been busy. No matter how busy I am, I will always set some time for the greatest month of the year.
> 
> Now Taggert has 3. Keep ATTACKING. Do not stop. The more I watch Evans, I'm hoping he stays in because he is making some stupid shots and turnovers.


Hopefully you can be around more often. The Big East forum got some pretty good activity last week for the Big East tournament and hopefully that trend can continue through the tourney and into next season.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Memphis has the lead. It would be a damn shame if they won this game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

****, I hope it doesn't start slipping away from CSUN.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Robert Dozier looks like a skinny head alien.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

:lol:



CSUN is done. It was exciting while it lasted though.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Memphis taking control of this game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This is the stupidest thing I have ever seen. You refuse to box and 1 a guy who has hit like 8 3 point shots. Stupid coaching.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

With Memphis and LSU putting their games away I'm 3 for 3 so far.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sallie with the multiple daggers - wow. 35 points; 10/15 three-pointers. Holy ****.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Wooooooo Thank God for Sallie, single-handedly carried Memphis in this game. WOW


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Northridge could have won this game but they refused to box and one him. What the hell? How could Bobby Braswell not see that?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

LSU vs UNC? Wow. I do NOT want to see what Hansbrough, Thompson, and Davis do to us on the inside. If Lawson doesn't play and Marcus Thornton shoots lights out...ya neeeeeever know.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Sallie with an outstanding performance.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

The game was over after that Taggert foul. No defense, and no additional fouls. Salle, my god.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

CBS just switching games on a whim. What the hell?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

HKF said:


> This is the stupidest thing I have ever seen. You refuse to box and 1 a guy who has hit like 8 3 point shots. Stupid coaching.


Boxes and 1s are confusing and most coaches implement them ahead of time before you play a team. It's hard to implement a box and 1 on the fly unless you use it often.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Time to root for the Cal Bears! Kick Maryland's ***!


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Geaux Tigers said:


> LSU vs UNC? Wow. I do NOT want to see what Hansbrough, Thompson, and Davis do to us on the inside. If Lawson doesn't play and Marcus Thornton shoots lights out...ya neeeeeever know.


I was scared of a matchup against you guys before watching your game against Butler, but now I'm not as scared of you upsetting us. If Lawson is ready to go we should definitely win that game. If he isn't it could be a dandy though.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

cbs online is gold


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Tim Brando your voice is like velvet


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well, at least I started 3-0 in the tournament. LSU tried to give the game away but glad they brought it.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

And 2 of the 4 at-larges received by middies go down early.

Quit the whining about St. Marys.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This cracks me up. Rather than just take us straight to Purdue-Northern Iowa, CBS prefers to go to commercials. Then right after that the game immediately goes into a timeout, so more commercials. It's like it's the CBS Commercials with some basketball thrown in.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm 2/3 so far in my bracket - BYU let me down big time. I should've known better.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I know that #15 has beaten a #2 before. Has a #16 ever beaten a #1? Has anyone even been close?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Purdue is rolling all over Northern Iowa.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Basel said:


> I'm 2/3 so far in my bracket - BYU let me down big time. I should've known better.


Same for me.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

That's what I am talking about Purdue.

No one realizes how sick their defense is.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Basel said:


> I know that #15 has beaten a #2 before. Has a #16 ever beaten a #1? Has anyone even been close?


Georgetown in '89 beat Princeton by 1. The last close 1 vs. 16 game I remember was Purdue vs. Western Carolina in '96. Western Carolina had a chance to win the game and missed two chances and lost 76-74. I remember that game well.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

apelman42 said:


> That's what I am talking about Purdue.
> 
> No one realizes how sick their defense is.


*Raises Hand* I dooooo :lol:


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Basel said:


> I know that #15 has beaten a #2 before. Has a #16 ever beaten a #1? Has anyone even been close?


16 has never beaten a 1.

Albany was the closest I've seen a few years ago against UConn when UConn had Marcus Williams.

I believe Albany's motto was "Why not us?"


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Basel said:


> I know that #15 has beaten a #2 before. Has a #16 ever beaten a #1? Has anyone even been close?


No, never. I know that two teams lost by just one point, here is the exact information from wiki:



> No team as a #16 seed has ever defeated a #1 seed since the field was expanded to 64 teams, though some have come close. Eleven #16 seeds have come within 10 points of a #1 seed, with five of them coming within 5 points. Two have come within one point. Only one #16/#1 game has gone into overtime (Murray State vs. Michigan State in 1990). The five #16 seeds that have come within 5 points of a #1 seed are:
> 
> Fairleigh Dickinson lost to Michigan in 1985 (4 points, 59–55)
> Princeton lost to Georgetown in 1989 (1 point, 50–49)
> ...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

apelman42 said:


> That's what I am talking about Purdue.
> 
> No one realizes how sick their defense is.


After watching Memphis today, I feel a lot more comfortable in picking them to go to the Final Four. I mean some people were comparing the Big 10 to the SEC which I can't really understand. Purdue is very, very good.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks HKF, apelman & croco. :cheers:


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Purdue is curb stomping Northern Iowa right now.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The unrecognized secret was that the mid-majors were down this year. Most people didn't seem to mention it for some reason, but it's true.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Yeah so.. pretty much Purdue can be a scary good team with their defense they play and with Robbie Hummel, Etwaun moore and JaJuan Johnson.. yeah


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Purdue over UConn!!!!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Basel said:


> I know that #15 has beaten a #2 before. Has a #16 ever beaten a #1? Has anyone even been close?


I remember Holy Cross giving Kansas a run for about 35 minutes probably about 10 years ago.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Purdue is just a more talented team than Northern Iowa. Way more. Have a hard time seeing Northern Iowa keep this game close.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Man Hummel needs to get going..


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> I remember Holy Cross giving Kansas a run for about 35 minutes probably about 10 years ago.


2002. You're not that old.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Maryland has come out hot.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

HKF said:


> 2002. You're not that old.


I rounded to the nearest 10. :azdaja:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

A lot of teams coming out with jitters early on today. Memphis, Butler, Northern Iowa...now Cal...


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

My bracket is looking great so far. Hopefully it remains this way.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

AJ Price needs to start passing the ball.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

AJ Price is killing me. Stop shooting 3's damn.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Hansbrough breaks the all-time ACC scoring record.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn, Hansbrough flopping all over the place.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Why did Dyson have to get hurt? This UConn team can't shoot for ****. Blaney needs to give Scottie Haralson a little playing time.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Hansbrough looks so small on my TV. He's active, but I just don't see him being much in the pros.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Maryland-California playing a really nice game. Vasquez is a really good player.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Sorry to burst the bubble, but Washington will beat Purdue.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Purdue is struggling in the second half, only 8 points in 8 minutes and the lead is back down to 6.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Jeff Adrien has gone 0-6 from the free throw line. This guy is worse than I ever remember.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Man, check out Northern Iowa; I've been watching since about half time and Purdue looks hopeless. And Robbie Hummel is wearing some back brace designed for a 150 year old.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

HKF said:


> Jeff Adrien has gone 0-6 from the free throw line. This guy is worse than I ever remember.


Some guys just don't seem to develop in four years, you can make a case that he is pretty much the same player he was in his freshman season.


----------



## bluecro (Oct 13, 2006)

Purdue losing would bust LOTS of brackets.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

croco said:


> Some guys just don't seem to develop in four years, you can make a case that he is pretty much the same player he was in his freshman season.


(cough) Edgar Sosa (/cough)


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I had Purdue out in the 2nd round to Washington. So them losing would be good.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Love this time of year; in an hour I'll have Washington on the computer and Wisconsin State Quarterfinals between Jamil Wilson and Evan Anderson's teams on the TV. Life is gooooood for a bball fan.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

^ AMEN.

and as much as i don't like mid-low majors, you gotta give it to some of these teams, they play their *** off in these tourneys.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Thank goodness there is the online feed, too many freakin commercials.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Why wouldn't you like the mid-to-low majors?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Havent watched any games today, saw Memphis struggled against CSU. UNC still looks good without Lawson, Maryland doing the ACC good and Conn breezing by as usual


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

HKF said:


> Why wouldn't you like the mid-to-low majors?


mainly because of past years when they've stolen bids from high major teams, no real rationale tho. If they live up to the thievery i won't hate on em. 

And before it gets there, no i would not want to exclude them in any way from the tourney, i like the opportunistic aspect of the tourney.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This **** stay buffering.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

yea, i'm thinkin it was workin better last year...


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

OH WOW! NIU with a huge triple!!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Northern Iowa has pretty much just hung around all game. This is why you have to put away teams worse than you.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Purdue almost blew it.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

That's what the 'great' teams do..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow Purdue survived that scare


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Purdue played down to the competition. They had like ten different opportunities to blow this game open, but they just kept screwing around.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Theo, give me a pudding pop.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Most definitely, seemed after the half they thought they could sleepwalk through the rest without a problem.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

HKF said:


> Purdue played down to the competition. They had like ten different opportunities to blow this game open, but they just kept screwing around.


They were just looking not to turn the ball over and get back on defense in the second half, can't play the clock if you are only up by 9 or 10 points. On some possessions they weren't even looking to make a move, that's not going to work against Washington which is essentially going to be a road game.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Terps starting to pull away now. Let's see if Randle can put the team on his shoulders, he will have to.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

California needs to play better defense. I should have known they were a smoke and mirrors team.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

uh oh for Cal.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

HKF said:


> California needs to play better defense. I should have known they were a smoke and mirrors team.


agreed, in Greivis i should've trusted. smh.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This is why I hate Maryland. I pick against them simply because they are a Jekyll and Hyde team. You never know what to expect from these guys. How did they lose to Virginia?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lmao I had Cal beating Maryland & then Memphis.. good lord.. but losing to Mizzou.. I think I screwed that part up big time


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

****ing Cal...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Maryland is just destroying Cal. 6-1. Ah well, I can live with that. I had Memphis winning anyway.


----------



## bluecro (Oct 13, 2006)

I had Maryland!!


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

HKF said:


> This is why I hate Maryland. I pick against them simply because they are a Jekyll and Hyde team. You never know what to expect from these guys. How did they lose to Virginia?


i guess VA played some kind of D, cause Cal looked like ghosts out there, givin up whatever, whenever. Not too mention building an apartment complex with their shooting..


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

I'm gettin messed up on my brackets so far but its ok most of the my teams that lost today i didn't have going past next round
Hopefully I'll get my points in the later rounds
basically my team is Arizona State now.... I have them going to the Elite 8 and if they do that I'm pretty sure I'll have one of the better brackets... It all happened today when it suddenly hit me how talented Harden and Pendergraph are...
also coolpohle arguement (or lack of one) in the Temple vs Arizona St thread helped that also


----------



## bluecro (Oct 13, 2006)

Knock On wood I have only lost one game today and that was the Butler game. Should not of picked Butler!!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

UConn went to work today. Damn.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The Rose Garden sounds like a Washington home game.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Brian34Cook said:


> Lmao I had Cal beating Maryland & then Memphis.. good lord.. but losing to Mizzou.. I think I screwed that part up big time


Holy ****, u went out on a BIG limb for that one. I dont know if it's a good or bad thing, but I never have the balls to make moves like that.... I think the biggest upset I have this year is Washington over UConn.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

HKF said:


> This is the stupidest thing I have ever seen. You refuse to box and 1 a guy who has hit like 8 3 point shots. Stupid coaching.


I'm guessing that CS Northridge hadn't ever practiced the box and 1 in practice...thus as to the reason why he didn't go to that defense. It's a much more complex defense than the 2-3 zone.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

HB said:


> Havent watched any games today, saw Memphis struggled against CSU. UNC still looks good without Lawson, Maryland doing the ACC good and Conn breezing by as usual


Memphis played dumb on offense for like 33 minutes. Salley kept them close for most of that time period, then they kind of ran away in the last 7 mins. Memphis' defense was still there, but CSN was extremely hot which is what kept the score so close.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

talk about friendly placement, you hear a loud cheer for everything Washington does.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

The SEC blows. St. Mary's can thank that ****ity conference for allowing MSU into this tournament.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Where are you guys watching the game?


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

CBSsportsline.com ATL.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

apelman42 said:


> The SEC blows. St. Mary's can thank that ****ity conference for allowing MSU into this tournament.


Funny thing is, if LSU played anyone other than Butler, I would have picked against them. SEC was way down this year. Just horrible. Although Washington is a very good team this year. I love Brockman.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

A few games about to start.. 

Michigan vs Clemson; Minnesota vs Texas, Gonzaga vs Akron, & Villanova vs American


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

If Clemson can get by Michigan they'll get into the Sweet 16. They have the bigs to match up with Griffin much like Texas did.

However, Oliver Purnell is almost as big of a choke artist as the BYU team. Getting by Michigan won't be easy for them.

I think Purnell gets it done tonight, though.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Venoy Overton -- **** that little piece of ****. 

Damn chihuahua, yapping all game. You average six points per game. How about you shut the **** up?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

apelman42 said:


> If Clemson can get by Michigan they'll get into the Sweet 16. They have the bigs to match up with Griffin much like Texas did.
> 
> However, Oliver Purnell is almost as big of a choke artist as the BYU team. Getting by Michigan won't be easy for them.
> 
> I think Purnell gets it done tonight, though.


I've yet to see Purnell win a game to be honest.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Michigan looks so small out there.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

I swear I picked Minny over Texas but for some reason I have Texas winning on my bracket..... oh well.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Wow, I didn't realize that Clemson played at this pace.

Michigan may hang around for a while, but this pace is eventually going to really wear them down.

Oglesby just jacks up shots whenever, huh? Pretty stupid.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Blue Magic said:


> I swear I picked Minny over Texas but for some reason I have Texas winning on my bracket..... oh well.


Texas plays in streaks. I swear they win or lose their games based on whether or not they're on a hot or cold streak at the end of the game.

As we can see they've started off the game streaking cold.

They'll be leading at some point in the first half, just watch.

Oh and they'll probably win, Minnesota isn't very good.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

****in' bears


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Manny Harris can flat out play.

How Purnell is still the coach of this extremely athletic team is beyond me.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Somebody should tell Purnell he gonna get fired if he blows this one, maybe that'll motivate his bored lookin *** to coach a better.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

For as much flack as the Big Ten takes for being a physical, defensive, no-scoring league, Clemson is extremely handsy. They are just all over Michigan with reaches, grabs, and hacks.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I agree.. low scoring Big Ten style game it looks so far.. some solid games right now goin on

Nice 3 Manny


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

apelman42 said:


> *Manny Harris can flat out play.*
> How Purnell is still the coach of this extremely athletic team is beyond me.


:yes: He is still kind of raw skillwise too. An offseasons worth of hardwork and he may find himself in the first round in the '10 draft.



I love watching Derrick Mercer play (from American). Dude is like 5'6", if he was 6 inches taller he would be one of the best guards in the country.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Honestly, I didn't want to watch this Gonzaga game. I missed pretty much the entire last 8 minutes of the Michigan game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Now people realize why I don't like Clemson. I didn't realize that Purnell is 0-5 in the tournament in his career. He has to show me he can win a game first before I can believe in him.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Michigan winning despite DeShawn Sims only having 2 points. If he gets going then night, night Clemson.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

American up by 6 over Villanova. I still have no idea why people had them going to the final 4. They are a good, not great team.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Akron is beating Gonzaga by 1 midway through the first half. Oh boy that would make my night if the Zips won.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

@ American lol


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Where the hell are the Nova fans? can't even hear em...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

American taking it to Nova.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Nova just taking a little time to wake up. I'm pretty certain that they'll go on a nice, long run at some point in the 2nd half.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

American played the perfect half, and lead by 10 at halftime. If Villanova can get Reynolds going this should be a good game in the 2nd half.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This is the Gonzaga team that's supposed to beat UNC? The MAC was horrible this year, yet here is Akron hanging tough.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HKF said:


> This is the Gonzaga team that's supposed to beat UNC? The MAC was horrible this year, yet here is Akron hanging tough.


And win it all:uhoh:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Damn there goes Michigan.. 3.. Sims with 2 dunks.. and another steal/dunk by white dude.. 9-4 run for Michigan to open the 2nd half..


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

How can you not like Stu Douglass and Zach Novak?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Brian34Cook said:


> Damn there goes Michigan.. 3.. Sims with 2 dunks.. and another steal/dunk by white dude.. 9-2 run for Michigan to open the 2nd half..


:clap: I never thought I'd see the day but Go Wolverines!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

HKF said:


> *This is the Gonzaga team that's supposed to beat UNC?* The MAC was horrible this year, yet here is Akron hanging tough.


i picked that HKF, be easy..im sweatin right now :nailbiter:

but yea...:lol: CP would have to eat that one BIG time, if they go down.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

HKF said:


> This is the Gonzaga team that's supposed to beat UNC? The MAC was horrible this year, yet here is Akron hanging tough.



:lol: :lol: :clap:

Also Talor Battle is a stud.. errr..


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Akron is really kicking Gonzaga's ***.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Brian34Cook said:


> :lol: :lol: :clap:
> 
> Also Talor Battle is a stud.. errr..


Damn shame Battle didn't get to see the tournament this year.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lol at Oglesby today.. yep too bad for Battle.. lighting up the Rhode Island Rams in 2nd Rd right now.. get out Ogle


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Oglesby gonezo.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Oh my, Oglesby just got hit with an intentional foul by throwing an elbow into Novak's face. Dirty play.

He's ejected, bye bye Clemson.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

:laugh: This is the Akron team that was a couple seconds away from losing to a Toledo team with 6 scholarship players in the MAC tournament.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

43-28 Michigan.. wow.. they cant let up like Purdue earlier.. no way..


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Nah, Nah, Nah, Nah....nah, nah, nah, nah....hey, hey, hey goooooodddddddd byeeeeee


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Clemson choking nicely. Glad to see some things never change.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Darryl Roberts is that dude for Akron. Knew him pretty well when he was in High School. Keep it up D-Rob!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

HKF said:


> Clemson choking nicely. Glad to see some things never change.


i don't like Purnell either but damn not even ONE game in 6 tries! i mean c'mon man.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Nova is losing by 14. Is this Old Dominion circa '95


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

38-35 Akron at the half.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I remember hating Novak in the games against Michigan.. that's why

Haha they went to the Minny/Tex game here


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

This March Madness On Demand is phenomenal. I shouldve gotten the full season package from ESPN. Id have been in heaven at work


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

First basket of the game for Scottie Reynolds...damn thats insane


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Abrams taking over.. damn


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Nova has it down to 9. If Reynolds can hit a couple of outside jumpers before American gets on a run then I think Nova is going to win.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

3 3's in a minute for Abrams pushes this to 12 pt Texas lead.. wow.. just like that


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

And yet Tubby refused to take a timeout.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Geaux Tigers said:


> First basket of the game for Scottie Reynolds...damn thats insane


If he can get going Nova is going to luck out and win this game. Nova being down 10 at the half with Reynold not scoring wasn't suprising. It also won't be suprising if Nova goes on a serious run if Reynolds starts knocking down some shots.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Nova has it down to 6 just like that.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

This is a case where the whole team for American is in the zone pretty much.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lol that Jumpman23 commercial about UNC/ILL makes me laugh


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I saw a high school game with Minnesota's Dameon Johnson and Kentucky's Perry Stevenson going at eachother. That game was a block party. Both guys with double digit blocks.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I guess Texas is going to win this one barring a big run from Minnesota.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

The Michigan-Clemson game should be played with football pads.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Carr, Mercer, and Gilmore are all in the zone.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Michigan letting Clemson back in the game. They look like they are playing the clock now.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Anderson with the putback slam.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Cmon Scottie Reynolds...take over!


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Nova has it down to 4.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Nova has it down to 2.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Zaga down by 5.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kevin Harlan with the goofy comment. LOL


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Tie ball game in philly.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

These refs are definitely favoring Nova.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

And Gonzaga has a lead.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Zags finally have the lead.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Night, Night American.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

That dude for American should be glad the refs broke that up, he was asking to get his **** kicked in otherwise.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Gonzaga needs to get their **** together or there are going to be a lot of upset brackets around.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Clemson is on an 11-0 run.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Michigan blowing it.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

:azdaja: Michigan


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

My brackets in pretty good shape so far. Except for *cough* Butler *cough*


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Minnesota was my first wrong pick so far.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Akron/Zaga tied at 51 midway through the 2nd half.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow, a lot of time sure went off the clock there...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Come on Michigan, hold on. Show coolpohle that something such as trends means something.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Michigan wins...that's my 3rd wrong pick of the day.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Clemson is Clemson and Purnell is 0-6 in the tournament. What else is new?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Michigan survives


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Well it looks as if Gonzaga is starting to pull away.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

awww man I thought clemson had a chance but Manny took it to them...

anyway at least Villanova won I still have one of the worst brackets of the day, lol


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

T up Pargo damn


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Gonzaga wins and I am 11-1


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

That was the most nerve-wracking 5 minutes of basketball I have watched in a long, long time.

:azdaja: CJ Lee.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

HKF said:


> Clemson is Clemson and Purnell is 0-6 in the tournament. What else is new?


I completely did not even consider the Purnell factor when I picked Clemson to win. :curse:


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Hyetvelt with the flop.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> I completely did not even consider the Purnell factor when I picked Clemson to win. :curse:


I did, and i still picked em. Stupid me.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Zags pulling away.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HKF said:


> Gonzaga wins and I am 11-1


Same here and looks like they will pull it out, up by 9 with 7 minutes left.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Heytvelt with the NBA-level flop.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Man letting teams play a near homecourt game is semi-BS. The refs in the Nova game and the Zaga game are terrible.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

bball2223 said:


> Man letting teams play a near homecourt game is semi-BS. The refs in the Nova game and the Zaga game are terrible.


I have gone on record saying that I hate the pod system. I wish we could go back to the way it used to be. #1 seed is the only team protected.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Michigan almost blew that one terribly.

Minnesota sucked as expected, not quite sure why people picked them to win. They have less offense than Wisconsin.

This nightcap might be boring.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HKF said:


> I have gone on record saying that I hate the pod system. I wish we could go back to the way it used to be. #1 seed is the only team protected.


I agree with this. The officiating I have seen today has been disgustingly biased towards the "home" team. It makes some games har to watch.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

You can tell that the only game going on right now is the Zaga/Akron game. The buffering on mmod.ncaa.com is ridiculous right now.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm sorry but if Lawson is healthy Gonzaga isn't going to be beating UNC this year. Sorry CP!


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Pargo WENT UP!


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

I understand Gonzaga started off a little shaky, but they turned around nicely in the 2nd half. Not sure why you guys are dogging them right now. They look fine to me.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I am just busting his chops a little bit. Akron won a terrible MAC this year. I mean it was historically bad. The only surprise was Gonzaga wasn't blowing them out sooner.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Hurry up game.. I wanna see everyone's favorite upset happen already..


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

This Akron team barely beat a Toledo team with 6 scholarship players just a week ago and was playing with the Zags for 30 minutes. Gonzaga was bound to blow it open at some point but they didn't show me a lot that screams they are any different from the teams of the past for the Zags.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

HKF said:


> I am just busting his chops a little bit. Akron won a terrible MAC this year. I mean it was historically bad. The only surprise was Gonzaga wasn't blowing them out sooner.


I gotcha.

As for the officiating, it seems as if the officials favor whichever team is losing. It's almost like the officials are trying to create the Bryce Drew/Tyus Edney/Rip Hamilton moments by officiating the game to a tie score with under a minute to play.

Just freakin call the game as you see it and let them play a little bit more than normal...


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Hurry up game.. I wanna see everyone's favorite upset happen already..


Not gonna happen.

WKU beat Drake and San Diego last year...nothing special.

That was with Brazellton and Courtney Lee.

Illinois will be fine. They'll win by like 9 or something.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

12-0 in my money league. Feeling pretty good.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

4 fouls on Binghamton in the first minute and a half.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I don't see Western Kentucky winning that game. Tisdale and Davis should be too much to handle.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Duke is just a much better team with Scheyer running the point.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

apelman42 said:


> Not gonna happen.
> 
> WKU beat Drake and San Diego last year...nothing special.
> 
> ...


Eh I still dont know how we'll play but it doesnt seem like WKU is that tall.. be nice to go to Davis & Tisdale tonight if they are smart.. McCamey needs to follow his 0 pt game vs Purdue with a 15-20 pt one tonight if Davis/Tisdale struggle..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow, Binghamton is a fouling machine!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Binghamton picking up a lot of stupid fouls and Nolan Smith looks like a muppet.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Duke gets a ton of calls but did they seriously call that a charge on Scheyer?


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

LMAO at Binghamton. Do they think this is a pickup game?

"Discretion is the better part of valor."

Starting to see why this is the most hated team in the America East.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Rivera is sooooooooooooooo out of control


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I feel bad saying this but i'm an Elliot Williams fan.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Larry Sanders is like a condor.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Seriously, I am not sure why people thought VCU could beat UCLA. It's like they didn't realize that VCU has no other real strong guards other than Maynor.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

They are hanging around early (VCU).


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Davis with a turnaround jumper to get things started for the Illini. He is going to be tough to stop for the next couple of seasons.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

ucla is not nearly as good they were in previous years and with a player of Maynor's caliber I think VCU is going to hang around


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Is this another point guard who is going to outplay Collison?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Western Kentucky with the early lead. Ilinois is playing really crappy early on.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Eh we look like crap especially McCamey.. dude has all the potential to be a good one.. he just doesnt get it yet


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Somehow Binghamton is hanging in there.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

too bad they're turning the ball over every-other time down the floor.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Mendez-Valdez? Damn what a last name:lol:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I swear everything WKY is throwing up is going in.. they cant all game can they? lol


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Duke up by 11 at the half.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Illinois has the worst group of shooters in the country.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

WKU is just absolutely hot from outside.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

16-3 run.. I'm about to give up.. ugh


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Illinois sucks balls. Thank God Bruce Weber's new recruits are coming.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

:lol: at Illinois. Sorry B34C but this is getting really pathetic.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

HKF said:


> Illinois sucks balls. Thank God Bruce Weber's new recruits are coming.


Eh I'm totally surprised we even made it this far.. the team came along way since last year though.. didnt think that would happen


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Why did I think they would score in the tournament? This is the most offensively challenged team in major college basketball.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm not giving up on Illinois just yet.

However, it's amazing to me that Weber is still the coach.

This university should be able to get way better athletes than this. I still say he's gone within the next 2 years.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good job, Bruins! Up 10 at the half!

For any NBA fans in here, Blazers @ Cavs is in overtime on TNT right now


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

apelman42 said:


> I'm not giving up on Illinois just yet.
> 
> However, it's amazing to me that Weber is still the coach.
> 
> This university should be able to get way better athletes than this. I still say he's gone within the next 2 years.


His next two recruiting classes are superb. They are going to be strong next year once they stop getting these mid-major guards like McCamey, Meachem and Frazier. Need guys who can put the ball in the basketball.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Why is UCLA in the East...


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Basel said:


> Good job, Bruins! Up 10 at the half!
> 
> For any NBA fans in here, Blazers @ Cavs is in overtime on TNT right now


You couldn't pay me to watch that game. The NBA is garbage.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

HKF said:


> His next two recruiting classes are superb. They are going to be strong next year once they stop getting these mid-major guards like McCamey, Meachem and Frazier. Need guys who can put the ball in the basketball.


Weber will screw up their jumpshot somehow. It's obvious, the only reason he made the NCAA championship was because he had Bill Self's players.

This recruiting class will be his last hope.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

gi0rdun said:


> Why is UCLA in the East...


Because that's where the location of the game is.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Illini finally chipping away.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

HKF said:


> Because that's where the location of the game is.


Lol.

To giOrdun:

They're in the east because they had an average year. Thus, they don't get to play near home. Teams that were ranked in the top 10 and given like a 1-4 seed (i.e. Villanova is a 3 playing in Philly) were given sites that were near there home.

UCLA is a 6 so the NCAA can place them anywhere they want to.

Thus they're in the east.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

apelman42 said:


> Weber will screw up their jumpshot somehow. It's obvious, the only reason he made the NCAA championship was because he had Bill Self's players.
> 
> This recruiting class will be his last hope.


Eh.. he also did something Self couldnt do with them.. say what you want about that group but Weber did coach em good IMHO

That said I'm not giving up on em quite yet tonight.. get it to maybe 5 or so and we'll see what happens..


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Webber will be just fine. He is starting to recruit (finally) and once those guys get used to the tempo of college basketball they are going to be good. They always are pesky defensively and now Webber is finally starting to recruit.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

I had a feeling these late games were going to put me to bed.

Can I get a grade for the first day? I think this Thursday thus far was even worse than last year's Thursday. The only game that I can recall being good last year on Thursday was Duke/Belmont.

The Memphis/CS Northridge game was great, and it's pretty much been downhill from there.

Grade: D


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Eh.. he also did something Self couldnt do with them.. say what you want about that group but Weber did coach em good IMHO
> 
> That said I'm not giving up on em quite yet tonight.. get it to maybe 5 or so and we'll see what happens..


Totally agree with you there B34C...maybe I'm just expecting too much out of Illinois.

He just reminds me of Bo, and the only reason Bo is accepted here is because we were so incredibly bad before he got here.

We should trade coaches just for a change of scenery lol.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lol no thanks there.. Weber better lay into them at halftime.. I swear he was gonna throw a chair or something that half.. I almost did.. had plenty of chances to cut into it.. yet it stayed at 9..

I miss Frazier


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

This was a pretty down day of basketball, I agree apelman42.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Brian34Cook said:


> Eh I'm totally surprised we even made it this far.. the team came along way since last year though.. didnt think that would happen


I'm an Illinois homer, and I didn't even pick them. When you hold a team to 29 percent shooting and lose on your home floor, I just can't pick you to win a tourney game. Regardless of my allegiances.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Maynor is just killing UCLA right now. Could get it down to 4 if he hits the free-throw out of the timeout.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

apelman42 said:


> You couldn't pay me to watch that game. The NBA is garbage.


Yeah, the NBA is garbage. Let's watch 5'11 walk-ons chuck up threes while both teams shoot 34 percent.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If only VCU would make some damn open jumpers, Maynor could get it going.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> I'm an Illinois homer, and I didn't even pick them. When you hold a team to 29 percent shooting and lose on your home floor, I just can't pick you to win a tourney game. Regardless of my allegiances.


True true.. maybe they pulled off a trade for Kalin Lucas or someone worth a damn at guard for the 2nd half.. I can hope.. :lol:


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Yeah, the NBA is garbage. Let's watch 5'11 walk-ons chuck up threes while both teams shoot 34 percent.


Well let's ask the nation what they'd rather watch. The percentages will be with me. These kids are playing 110%...I don't care to watch a bunch of guys getting paid millions to play halfass.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

apelman42 said:


> Well let's ask the nation what they'd rather watch. The percentages will be with me. These kids are playing 110%...I don't care to watch a bunch of guys getting paid millions to play halfass.


:clap:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Maynor with a sweet dime to Sanders.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

One more thing to Cinco De Mayo...

Do you see the NBA creating an NBA playoffs on demand? Do you see NBA playoff games being streamed on the internet?

*Watch your tone, kid. I'm in no mood for that kind of bull ****.*


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm gonna cream my shorts if they show the UCLA cheerleaders again.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

These commercials are killing me.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

apelman42 said:


> One more thing to Cinco De Mayo...
> 
> Do you see the NBA creating an NBA playoffs on demand? Do you see NBA playoff games being streamed on the internet?
> 
> Sorry son...NBA<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<NCAA


Thats cause pretty much everyone NBA playoff game is on National TV

But i do agree college is more exciting than NBA even though talent level is obviously lower
This is a down year for college ball and the NBA is finally starting to get good again but i'd STILL rather watch a college game (as long its two teams of around the same talent level...SMH @ UNC-Radford)


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

apelman42 said:


> Well let's ask the nation what they'd rather watch. The percentages will be with me. These kids are playing 110%...I don't care to watch a bunch of guys getting paid millions to play halfass.


I take it you're comparing the first round of the NCAA Tournament with some Bucks/Wizards game in late February. Which is asinine.

To act like college is more pure or of higher quality talent-wise is ridiculous.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Am I right or am I right...


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

apelman42 said:


> I'm gonna cream my shorts if they show the UCLA cheerleaders again.


:lol: Well one would have to assume they are better looking than big ten cheerleaders.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

apelman42 said:


> I'm gonna cream my shorts if they show the UCLA cheerleaders again.


:wbanana:


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

fjkdsi said:


> Thats cause pretty much everyone NBA playoff game is on National TV
> 
> But i do agree college is more exciting than NBA even though talent level is obviously lower
> This is a down year for college ball and the NBA is finally starting to get good again but i'd STILL rather watch a college game (as long its two teams of around the same talent level...SMH @ UNC-Radford)


Is CBS not considered national TV?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

333333333 good god.. wow.. impressive..


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I just really like Anthony Grant. He was my leader along with Scott Drew for LSU's coaching vacancy but I am really happy with Trent Johnson. I hope Grant can land a big time job and be successful.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Illinois man. Damn, at least make the game competitive.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> :lol:
> 
> I take it you're comparing the first round of the NCAA Tournament with some Bucks/Wizards game in late February. Which is asinine.


Right (sarcasm).

Dude, obviously we have differing opinions.

However, even the first 2 rounds of the NBA playoffs are boring as hell.

I may watch the conference finals and finals, but it's not a guarantee. The NBA has just been absolutely terrible the last 5 years...and I guess when someone comes in here and tries to lure me away from the NCAA tournament to watch a Cavs/Blazers game, I find it humorous...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Smart by Maynor to attack Collison.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

apelman42 said:


> One more thing to Cinco De Mayo...
> 
> Do you see the NBA creating an NBA playoffs on demand? Do you see NBA playoff games being streamed on the internet?
> 
> *Watch your tone, kid. I'm in no mood for that kind of bull ****.*


Lol, sounds like someone is a little mad that no one gives two craps about the NBA.

You bolded out my "NBA <<<<<<<<<<<NCAA?" Ouch.

Show me respect, I am not a "kid".

I dare you to ban me from here...all the college mods wouldn't be thrilled with you...

Now run along to your NBA games little one...


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

VCU being careless with the ball.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

apelman42 said:


> Right (sarcasm).
> 
> Dude, obviously we have differing opinions.
> 
> ...


This is the NCAA Tournament. Of course it's exciting, and of course that's helped by both teams playing all-out. But this is a lose-and-you're-out, potential-last-game-of-your-season-and-maybe-career, quadruple-header-all-day extravaganza. It's more exciting than anything in the NBA, but to say the NBA is garbage or to imply that the talent level is better is just wrong.

If 110 percent effort is all it takes, then good for you. Ninety percent of the college regular season is borderline unwatchable basketball. The tournament, on the other hand, is obviously must-see.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

LOL funny arguement... 

anyway Holiday is puttin VCU away, Maynor needs to finish his shots. He's had a lot of those floaters go in and out, I don't know about him in the NBA if he can't finish. However Westbrook and even Wade sometimes had the same problem in college and they've turned out fine so far so we'll see

Maynor actually reminds me of a really really poor man's Chris Paul


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

apelman42 said:


> Show me respect, I am not a "kid".


You show me some respect. You know the reason I edited the first part of your post. _You_ keep it respectful, and cool it with the "son" and "little one" ****, or you're going to see what happens.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> This is the NCAA Tournament. Of course it's exciting, and of course that's helped by both teams playing all-out. But this is a lose-and-you're-out, potential-last-game-of-your-season-and-maybe-career, quadruple-header-all-day extravaganza. It's more exciting than anything in the NBA, but to say the NBA is garbage or to imply that the talent level is better is just wrong.
> 
> If 110 percent effort is all it takes, then good for you. Ninety percent of the college regular season is borderline unwatchable basketball. The tournament, on the other hand, is obviously must-see.


I don't recall saying the talent level of the NBA was worse...stop putting words in my mouth and learn to read.

You see, I like to watch teams actually play defense, and teams that actually try to stop the other team from scoring.

I'd say 95% of the shots in the NBA are uncontested, because quite frankly, they're too damn lazy to guard somebody.

No thanks.

I'd rather watch the preseason NIT than an NBA quarterfinal game.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> You show me some respect. You know the reason I edited the first part of your post. _You_ keep it respectful, and cool it with the "son" and "little one" ****, or you're going to see what happens.


You initiated, so I retaliated. Is this a threat? Another sign of disrespect, and you're a mod? Weak...


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

apelman42 said:


> I don't recall saying the talent level of the NBA was worse...stop putting words in my mouth and learn to read.


You said the NBA was garbage. I am reading.



> You see, I like to watch teams actually play defense, and teams that actually try to stop the other team from scoring.
> 
> I'd say 95% of the shots in the NBA are uncontested, because quite frankly, they're too damn lazy to guard somebody.
> 
> ...


"95%." Well, I can tell that this is credible. Adam Morrison and JJ Redick lit up the NCAAs, but they can't even get a shot off in the pros. I wonder how many other examples I could find like that. Weak, lazy argument.

Pretty easy to play defense when the talent level is so low and depleted. Let's drop LeBron or Kobe into the Big Ten and see them get locked down with some of that apparently tenacious D.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

apelman42 said:


> You initiated, so I retaliated. Is this a threat? Another sign of disrespect, and you're a mod? Weak...


You initiated with the "son" comment. Before that, I did nothing besides reply to your comment. You were talking about reading skills earlier?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

UCLA is just too good for VCU.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Guys Guys relax. Let's all just realize that Trent Johnson looks like a Muppet.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> You said the NBA was garbage. I am reading.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Garbage translates into less talent? Sorry, I should've clarified.

Have you ever heard the saying "A great college player"? Just because they had solid college careers doesn't mean they're going to be NBA superstars. You challenge is stupid.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

How about we drop the NBA/NCAA argument and watch the VCU/UCLA game eh?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If you didn't think Maynor is showing why is a future NBA player, here it is. Come on VCU.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

HKF said:


> If you didn't think Maynor is showing why is a future NBA player, here it is. Come on VCU.


Yeah he's showing me something here. I like him.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> You initiated with the "son" comment. Before that, I did nothing besides reply to your comment. You were talking about reading skills earlier?


Sorry, I delve deeper when talking about the "respect" thing. You were being (sarcastic) when commenting that you would rather watch 5'11" walk-ons jack up 3s and shoot 34%.

They shoot low percentages because defense is actually being played.

Anyways, I'm done...this is pointless. Have fun watching a bunch of guys that could give a rats *** whether they win or lose...just so long as they collect their paycheck at the end of the day. With exception to Kobe...


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

apelman42 said:


> Garbage translates into less talent? Sorry, I should've clarified.


Yes, you should've. Because otherwise, you run the risk of coming off as one of those idiots who think the NCAA Champion would beat, say, the New York Knicks.



> Have you ever heard the saying "A great college player"? Just because they had solid college careers doesn't mean they're going to be NBA superstars. You challenge is stupid.


So explain to me how a guy who torched these great, fiery college defenses for 25 points a game only averages four points in the pros when 95 percent of the shots are uncontested and no one's playing any defense? I'm only asking you to explain it.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Larry Sanders is length man. Those arms.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Yes, you should've. Because otherwise, you run the risk of coming off as one of those idiots who think the NCAA Champion would beat the worst NBA team.
> 
> 
> 
> So explain to me how a guy who torched these great, fiery college defenses for 25 points a game only averages four points when 95 percent of the shots are uncontested? I'm only asking you to explain it.


No don't confuse me for that guy. I'm not stupid enough to think Kansas could've beat the Heat last year.



Because they (Redick, Morrison) jacked up like 20 shots a game? Kind of like how AI does it in the NBA?


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Maynor does take a lot of shots early in the shot clock.. I know his team isnt that great but he should run the offense a little bit before just driving inside and throwing up a floater or pulling up for a 15 footer

forget Chris Paul-comparison... now i say really poor man's Tony Parker
and VCU are down by 1!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Dick Enberg: "Shocking block shotting"

:lol:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

So we put up 101 without the conference player of the year huh? Good stuff

As for Greveis, he reminds me a lot of Zoran Planinic, now bbf needs a Mutombo type wag so I can place it in those threads where coolpohle said Cal would beat MD.

Lol @ UCLA about to ruin multiple brackets


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Huge Free Throws by Aboya


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

UCLA with a solid ball screen.

Aboya to the line.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Come on VCU.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Maynor to the line.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

apelman42 said:


> Because they (Redick, Morrison) jacked up like 20 shots a game? Kind of like how AI does it in the NBA?


Why doesn't Redick shoot 20 times a game in the pros? Why wouldn't Stan Van Gundy get JJ Redick 20 shots a game, especially when no one's playing defense, no one on the opposing team cares and 95 percent of the shots are uncontested? I mean, obviously Redick can shoot, and he set NCAA scoring records even against ACC defenses.

Knowing how good of a shooter Redick is, it seems like it'd be a good strategy to GET him 20 shots a game, right? Shouldn't he be averaging 30 in the pros? Especially if no one's guarding him?

Oh I know, it's probably because all his teammates are ball hogs and don't pass either.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

I would think this would be alot more interesting if VCU could stop Collison and Holiday from getting into the lane.

Big Stop! I definitely did not see them getting a stop there.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

turn the ball over bruins


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

VCU ball with 11 seconds to go.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

VCU with a chance to win it. Sanders what a block.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

good job ucla...now maynor needs another ncaa moment


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Holy crap great block by Sanders! Here we gooooooooo!


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Sanders tries to block everything though thats cool but he doesn't guard the perimeter well ( Dragovic had some shots til they switched Sanders on Aboya) and he gets off his feet too much


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Why doesn't Redick shoot 20 times a game in the pros? Why wouldn't Stan Van Gundy get JJ Redick 20 shots a game, especially when no one's playing defense, no one on the opposing team cares and 95 percent of the shots are uncontested? I mean, obviously Redick can shoot, and he set NCAA scoring records even against ACC defenses.
> 
> Knowing how good of a shooter Redick is, it seems like it'd be a good strategy to GET him 20 shots a game, right? Shouldn't he be averaging 30 in the pros? Especially if no one's guarding him?
> 
> Oh I know, it's probably because all his teammates are ball hogs and don't pass either.


Could it be because there are better players ahead of Redick? Perhaps Rashard Lewis, Hedo Turkglou, and Jameer Nelson?

Maybe you missed the post where I said being a good college player doesn't translate into being an NBA superstar.

Could it be because the 3 point line was a lot closer in college, so he was able to drain those 3's with a lot more ease? Could it be because he hit his peak in college?

Let it go man...let it go...

Go watch the Cavs/Blazers and get out of my forum.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

No 2nd time magic from Maynor.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

UCLA wins!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Maynor needed to get that shot going with a head of steam. He killed it when he jump stopped.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Great defense by Collison. That's how you lock down the opposition's top scorer, something Duke couldn't do a few years ago.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Shouldn't even have gotten the opportunity for that shot. There should have been a backcourt violation called.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

****ing Maynor. That's L #2 for me.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Maynor needed to get that shot going with a head of steam. He killed it when he jump stopped.


I was hoping he'd go to the rim. Credit UCLA defense.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

12/16 correct for me on the day.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

HKF said:


> I was hoping he'd go to the rim. Credit UCLA defense.


He could've. Or gotten off a runner. I don't understand why players automatically think that closer is better. Id rather my player take a squared up shot without the D around them then a closer shot up in a defenders grill like Maynor chose.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

How could Illinois not have touched the ball? Give me a break.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Illinois has it down to 5.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

bball2223 said:


> Illinois has it down to 5.


Yeah, that was bull****.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I need Western Kentucky to win


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

That was goaltending?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Awwwwwwww replay that goaltending!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Wait good call...


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

WKU should hold on here.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Illinois is out of timeouts aren't they?....I wasn't even paying attention to this game.I thought it was like 15 or 17 with 6 minutes left


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Why did the WKU player go for the shot? He should've bolted to the rim and then pulled it around. Time is what he needed to waste. They wouldve fouled him and look hes at the line anyway.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Why did the WKU player go for the shot? He should've bolted to the rim and then pulled it around. Time is what he needed to waste. They wouldve fouled him and look hes at the line anyway.


Agreed. Almost a huge miscue on WKU. He got bailed out on the foul call.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Illinois should have been playing pressure defense the whole game. They took way too long to get aggressive.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

14/16 for me on the first day. Hopefully tomorrows action is more exciting.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

****ing two losses in a row.... both VCU & Illinois by only 2 pts each! :azdaja:


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Well I got 13 right on the first day. Can yall believe I thought Butler would beat LSU. I really have been jaded by years of first round exits. Glad to see that trend stopped.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I can't believe I took Cal and Illinois. Maryland is such a schizo team and Illinois just struggles to put the rock in the hole.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

apelman42 said:


> Could it be because there are better players ahead of Redick? Perhaps Rashard Lewis, Hedo Turkglou, and Jameer Nelson?
> 
> Maybe you missed the post where I said being a good college player doesn't translate into being an NBA superstar.


Why would that make sense given your original comments? You have a guy averaging 25 points against good defenses. He's averaging six points on 41 percent shooting against, according to you, NO defense. 

Why wouldn't his college success translate, given that, according to you, he's facing much easier defenses?



> Could it be because the 3 point line was a lot closer in college, so he was able to drain those 3's with a lot more ease? Could it be because he hit his peak in college?


I'm not going to bother going through YouTube to find all the highlight videos of Redick draining threes from well behind the college three line.

He peaked at age 22? In April, he was on top of the world, and by November, he was washed up? He peaked? That's your argument?

The reason, of course, is because NBA players actually do play defense, and the players are too athletic for JJ (and other players who've dominated college defenses) to even get a shot off.



> Go watch the Cavs/Blazers and get out of my forum.


Ah. Your forum, eh?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

HKF said:


> I can't believe I took Cal and Illinois. Maryland is such a schizo team and Illinois just struggles to put the rock in the hole.


I knew better on Illinois. They were really overrated where they were seeded. Cal was a different story, but I knew that Vasquez is the type of player you want come Tourney time...


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Why would that make sense given your original comments? You have a guy averaging 25 points against good defenses. He's averaging six points on 41 percent shooting against, according to you, NO defense.
> 
> Why wouldn't his college success translate, given that, according to you, he's facing much easier defenses?
> 
> ...


LOL. I love how you put JJ's FG% in the NBA and you compare that to his points scored (two completely different things, buddy). And then you don't even put his FG% from college!

I also love how you must've not participated in rounding day at math class. His FG% in the NBA is 41.8% When that number after the decimal is at or above 5, it means you round up...so you should've typed 42%.

JJ Redick was a career 41.4% shooter in college. Guess what, his percentage went up in the NBA! You know what that means? Less defense!!!!

I know it's nit picking between 41.4 and 41.8, but hey, you're the one that's bringing up these ridiculous statistics.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Why wouldn't his college success translate, given that, according to you, he's facing much easier defenses?


Uhhh...perhaps because he's playing like waaaaaaaaaaaaaay less minutes?


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> I'm not going to bother going through YouTube to find all the highlight videos of Redick draining threes from well behind the college three line.


Cool. Go find me a couple of pictures where he hit a couple of deep threes. That's going to change my mind, I promise.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

i think Reddick's performance in the NBA has more to do with lack of athletism
NBA player are more athletic and usually bigger in size making them harder to score against for most players.
There is no doubt that most college teams play with higher defensive intensity than nba players, exhibiting more effort, hence more enjoyable to watch (for some)


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

apelman42 said:


> LOL. I love how you put JJ's FG% in the NBA and you compare that to his points scored (two completely different things, buddy). And then you don't even put his FG% from college!
> 
> I also love how you must've not participated in rounding day at math class. His FG% in the NBA is 41.8% When that number after the decimal is at or above 5, it means you round up...so you should've typed 42%.
> 
> ...


Redick averaged 26-plus points on 47.0 percent shooting in his senior year of college. He averaged 43.2 percent shooting over the course of his college career. I'll let you look it up again, since you failed to read the statline correctly the first time around.

Maybe I need to go back to that math class?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

apelman42 said:


> Uhhh...perhaps because he's playing like waaaaaaaaaaaaaay less minutes?


So are you saying Stan Van Gundy is just a poor coach. Because you have a guy who put up over 25 points per game against awesome defenses, and you're not even giving him minutes when there's no one out there playing any defense and 95 percent of the shots are wide open?

Sounds like poor coaching to me.

Redick gets waaaaay less minutes because he can't get create his own shots against NBA defense, which are far more athletic and bothersome for him than in college. Besides Redick not being all that athletic or a good defender, which is kind of another point in itself.

(And this is just one example, of course. I'd love to hear why Adam Morrison averaged 20 points on 50 percent shooting for his career at Gonzaga but put up 13-14 points on 37-38 percent shooting in his rookie year. Why'd his percentages go down by such a huge margin??? 95 percent of his shots were wide open! There's no defense in the NBA! Maybe if Ammo got handchecked in the NBA and maybe if NBA teams could send out a 6'5 guy from Pepperdine to put some of that intense college defense on him all game, he'd shoot 50-plus percent again. That must do the trick. Because those typical wide open NBA shots man, he ain't hittin' 'em.)


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

http://www.dukeupdate.com/Alumni/jj_redick.htm

That's the site I used. He graduated in '06, and not '05 and for some reason they don't have his senior stats on there.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm sure I could go find like someone in the NBA whose stats sucked in college and got way better in the NBA, and I could validate my own argument. This is pointless, we're comparing individual players.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

apelman42 said:


> Cool. Go find me a couple of pictures where he hit a couple of deep threes. That's going to change my mind, I promise.


YouTube has videos. They'd probably be more convincing than pictures.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Lol, and my initial argument was that the NBA is boring. Somehow you translated this into some big argument where the NBA plays better defense.

College players have more heart and they're playing for their fans, that's why I like it better.

Honestly, people who watch the NBA must be bored out of their mind when they watch. It sucks.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> So are you saying Stan Van Gundy is just a poor coach. Because you have a guy who put up over 25 points per game against awesome defenses, and you're not even giving him minutes when there's no one out there playing any defense and 95 percent of the shots are wide open?
> 
> Sounds like poor coaching to me.
> 
> ...


This is all silly. We're comparing the NBA to college. Overall tempo is the reason why I watch college over NBA. NBA is flat out boring to me. I'm sorry that we don't agree.

Bye.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

apelman42 said:


> Lol, and my initial argument was that the NBA is boring. Somehow you translated this into some big argument where the NBA plays better defense.
> 
> College players have more heart and they're playing for their fans, that's why I like it better.
> 
> Honestly, people who watch the NBA must be bored out of their mind when they watch. It sucks.


Disagree, to each his own. I mean you watch Big Ten basketball regularly. That is the epitome of boring.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Riddle me this batman.

Michael Redd shot 45.2% so far in his career in the NBA.

He shot 44.8% at Ohio St.

Why's that? Huh, huh, huh?


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

HKF said:


> Disagree, to each his own. I mean you watch Big Ten basketball regularly. That is the epitome of boring.


Really? You know me personally? Not to mention there's only like 8 weeks of games in the Big 10 conference. It goes pretty quick and it's on twice a week.

NBA teams play 3 to 4 games a week for like...48 weeks? Please...


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

apelman42 said:


> Lol, and my initial argument was that the NBA is boring. Somehow you translated this into some big argument where the NBA plays better defense.
> 
> College players have more heart and they're playing for their fans, that's why I like it better.


Actually, your initial argument was that the NBA was garbage. And the reason it turned into a conversation about defense was:



> You see, I like to watch teams actually play defense, and teams that actually try to stop the other team from scoring.





> Honestly, people who watch the NBA must be bored out of their mind when they watch. It sucks.
> 
> Overall tempo is the reason why I watch college over NBA. NBA is flat out boring to me. I'm sorry that we don't agree.


You follow Wisconsin, and you're talking about boring. So I'm left to assume that when you say you prefer college's tempo to the NBA's, that you prefer grind-it-out, slow-down-to-a-crawl, final-score-45-to-39 slugfests. Riveting. They play hard though. They play hard.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Once again, you know me personally? You know what I watch?

Answer my question on Michael Redd.

If we're going to play the quote game, I can just go back and edit each of my posts like you do.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Obviously Desperate Apelman42 said:


> Riddle me this batman.
> 
> Michael Redd shot 45.2% so far in his career in the NBA.
> 
> ...


Well, in Apelman World, NBA players are far too lazy and rich to actually work on their games like Redd worked on his jump shot.

So clearly, the answer is steroids.

(Redd's three-point percentage in the college and pros would've been the better stat to use. I think he was something like a 30-percent three-point shooter at OSU.)


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

apelman42 said:


> You know what I watch?


Yes.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Well, in Apelman World, NBA players are far too lazy and rich to actually work on their games like Redd worked on his jump shot.
> 
> So clearly, the answer is steroids.
> 
> (Redd's three-point percentage in the college and pros would've been the better stat to use. I think he was something like a 30-percent three-point shooter at OSU.)


Haha, see...two can play that individual percentages game.

But now I see you're trying to tweak the argument, which is what you keep doing.

Somewhere Rudy Gay is laughing...counting all the money that people like you have given to him. 

Meanwhile you could go down the road and watch the University of Memphis play. The basketball program would take the money and give it to the University, then the University would use it on important things in life...like using it to pay for kids to come to their school, get an education, and make the world a better place.

Instead, you choose to give money to Rudy Gay.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Lol...I saw you posted "Obviously Desperate" Apelman in the quote.

So you get to use the percentage game and I don't? Why isn't Cinco De Mayo the desperate one when he started all the percentages?


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

HKF said:


> Disagree, to each his own. I mean you watch Big Ten basketball regularly. That is the epitome of boring.


Oh and you must've misread my statement. I said "college" over NBA...not Big 10 over NBA.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Apelman... shut the **** up. You have no ground to stand on when you start lashing out at studs like Rudy Gay and try to predend like he sucks as if you were 7 years in the past.

Hey BrianCook.......... I-L-L!!!!


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

apelman42 said:


> Haha, see...two can play that individual percentages game.
> 
> But now I see you're trying to tweak the argument, which is what you keep doing.
> 
> ...


Pshh. Memphis gives all the money right back to the players.

There are lots of people like apelman out there.

They make the fundamental mistake of thinking that "intense" defense is the same thing as good defense.

Look at Binghamton last night. They played extremely hard on defense. Their defense was also terrible.

NBA players make playing at a very high level look easy. Looking easy and being easy are not the same thing either.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

The thought of amateur players being better defenders than trained professionals is pretty amusing, yet also baffling and confusing.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

BTW I know a lot of you are too busy hating on UNC, but can Hansbrough get some love for becoming the ACC all time scoring leader yesterday?


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Nimreitz said:


> Apelman... shut the **** up. You have no ground to stand on when you start lashing out at studs like Rudy Gay and try to predend like he sucks as if you were 7 years in the past.
> 
> Hey BrianCook.......... I-L-L!!!!


Lol. Wow you're pathetic.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

MLKG said:


> Pshh. Memphis gives all the money right back to the players.


Proof, please.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

croco said:


> The thought of amateur players being better defenders than trained professionals is pretty amusing, yet also baffling and confusing.


The comment was never made to say that individual players play better defense. The comment was as a team, team defense in college takes more preparation. They actually try using multiple defenses in a game.

I'm done with this argument.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

apelman42 said:


> Haha, see...two can play that individual percentages game.
> 
> But now I see you're trying to tweak the argument, which is what you keep doing.


Your conclusion based on that example is just awful. 

Players hit their primes in their mid-late 20s, when (unless they're Joey Dorsey) they're out of college. This is widely accepted and pretty much basic common sense.

So what you're saying based on your Michael Redd example is that if you dropped an October 2008 Michael Redd back into the NCAAs, he'd average 19 points with 30 percent long-range shooting, just like he did when he was in his early 20s?

Michael Redd in October 2008 would average 35 points a game in college. He's had professional training and 10 years of experience.



> Somewhere Rudy Gay is laughing...counting all the money that people like you have given to him.
> 
> Meanwhile you could go down the road and watch the University of Memphis play. The basketball program would take the money and give it to the University, then the University would use it on important things in life...like using it to pay for kids to come to their school, get an education, and make the world a better place.
> 
> Instead, you choose to give money to Rudy Gay.


This is just willful ignorance. The Memphis Grizzlies are one of the most charitable organizations in professional sports.

Eat it. It wouldn't be hard to find more recent articles and numbers either. 

And not that it's Rudy Gay's job or responsibility to give anything to charity, he does. How much do you donate to charity?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

apelman42 said:


> I'm done with this argument.


Yeah, you said that over 50 posts ago, and no one believed you then either.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Yeah, you said that over 50 posts ago, and no one believed you then either.


Great, so Rudy gay donated like a fifth of a percent of what he makes in a year to a charity.

You've given me reason to never come on here again. Get a life and don't sit on a computer all day and look up JJ Redick statistics.

Cya later d-bag.

College >>>>>>>>>>>>>> NBA Ask the entire country, they'll agree with me (that was the initial argument).


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HB said:


> BTW I know a lot of you are too busy hating on UNC, but can Hansbrough get some love for becoming the ACC all time scoring leader yesterday?


No. The officials _gave _him about 500 of the points.

I will however congratulate you and the rest of the Tarheels, minus Hansblow, on a great performance yesterday. Who cares if it was Radford. I thought they played good basketball.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

apelman42 said:


> Great, so Rudy gay donated like a fifth of a percent of what he makes in a year to a charity.


Man, you just want to keep talking about things you don't know about.



> You've given me reason to never come on here again.


Losing an argument has given you reason to never come on here again? That's too bad.



> Get a life and don't sit on a computer all day and look up JJ Redick statistics.
> 
> Cya later d-bag.


Could I maybe get a life like yours and start declaring forums to be "mine?"


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

People always say college teams play more intense defense than NBA teams and that NBA players dont care.... idk about that myth(Especially if we're talking about playoff basketball, but thats a different discussion). 

Of course there are always gonna be teams like NY and PHX that play NO defense, but you cant act like there arent teams like that in NCAA bball too. If you watch teams like BOS, CLE, ORL they all play better D than ANY college team out there and they are much more entertaining to watch IMO. 

College is fun to watch when you have a 'home team' to pull for or a bracket to follow... But in terms of the quality of basketball played, i find it hard that people believe college is better. It's easy to give 100% every game when you know your only play 30 some-odd games a year. When your playing 82+ games a year including playoffs, obviously the level of energy givin every night may vary. Come playoffs though, the quality of the NBA dominates the NCAA. that's right, DOMINATES.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Blue Magic said:


> People always say college teams play more intense defense than NBA teams and that NBA players dont care.... idk about that myth(Especially if we're talking about playoff basketball, but thats a different discussion).
> 
> Of course there are always gonna be teams like NY and PHX that play NO defense, but you cant act like there arent teams like that in NCAA bball too. If you watch teams like BOS, CLE, ORL they all play better D than ANY college team out there and they are much more entertaining to watch IMO.
> 
> College is fun to watch when you have a 'home team' to pull for or a bracket to follow... But in terms of the quality of basketball played, i find it hard that people believe college is better. It's easy to give 100% every game when you know your only play 30 some-odd games a year. When your playing 82+ games a year including playoffs, obviously the level of energy givin every night may vary. Come playoffs though, the quality of the NBA dominates the NCAA. that's right, DOMINATES.


It's not even close. There is too much sloppy play in college for the most part. Yeah, March Madness is fun because of ten hours of games a day and exciting endings, but it wouldn't really be as popular as it is now if it wasn't for betting pools. If you're trying to compare the popularity between NCAA basketball and pro basketball, it's not really fair.

OTOH, college football is legitimately popular.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

The used to not care, until the 12+ - Lebron, Kobe, Wade, Paul, Howard, etc - that were on the Olympic team started caring. Now they've gone back to their teams and made everyone else care about every game. Coach K says "You're welcome." 

I actually enjoy NBA basketball now.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Critiquing or trying to compare and contrast the college and NBA game is like comparing apples to oranges. They are two different types of fans as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> Hey BrianCook.......... I-L-L!!!!


INI :azdaja: :lol:

I can take that jab


----------

